# June 12 blue marlin



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Ripline fishing continues to be hot. Sunday was a fun day. Had a 3 boat trip and the customer sweetened the deal by offering a little incentive to the captian/mate with the most poundage of fish at the end of the day. Teams were myself/Woody, Capt. Trey/John, and Capt. Josh. We went for broke and instead of doing a snapper smackdown, went long and found a "what dreams are made of" weedline. Second bait didn't make it out before first hookup. Biggest dorado went 43, blue was 3rd fish of the day.

-Captain Hunter Caballero


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Excuse me while a beat my head against the wall :wallbash: Because Im not fishing.


----------

